# Saw a GTO with a new hood.....



## Gtrain (Jul 27, 2004)

I have seen a few GTO's here in Phoenix, but this one had a different hood. It was a red 2004, but the hood was aftermarket. Don't think it was a mule ( they are common here for warm wearther testing ) or a 2005 and it wasn't covered like most of the test cars.

The hood was a dual scoop, in center of the hood, but with a large rise down the center. Not a banshee hood or the Monaro scoops from Australia. This was a little more sedate on the scoops, but the rise in the hood was what made it look different. My take is that they based it on an old GTO hood like this one:










So you just have to kind of imagine it I guess. No camera with me :-(

I think it worked well. It broke up an otherwise flat hood and really gave it an aggressive look, but not tacky.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I've seen alot of pictures of older hoods like '69s modified to fit the 2k4...etc. I don't like the old lines with the new GTO though.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Did it look like this?

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=4461&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500

There is only one of these to date. It is a hand fabbed, all steel hood. The other ones out on the market are all fiberglass and are being sold by either MPD or PFYC. 
Here is a few more.

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3739&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3326&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Uh, what's mpd...can you tell me the full link. I'm actually considering the carbon fiber banshee hood from pfyc. I'd like to take a look at others though.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Nevermind, found it...cross referenced it on google.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 27, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=4461&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500
> 
> ...


Thats pretty close. The car is here in Phoenix, aand I saw it again at the grocery store near me in the north side, I almost asked the guy. I will find out if I see him again....


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like an MPD hood to me. http://www.mpd-inc.net/GTO.htm


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

On the post above, that hood just doesn't look like it would flow that smoothly with the body lines of the new GTO. I think since the GTO has the subtle look, the aggresive hood woudn't flow that well. IMHO


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just got the banshee carbon fibre hood on my black 04...made the car (along with the veloche wheel, moon roof, and custom paint
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

If you like the strange aftermarket look I guess its cool.. BLAH... the scorpio hood looks too strange.. the carbon hoods ducts are too far forward .... and flat hoods are kinda boring... BLAH... stick with the 2005 steel hood, anything close to perfection and this is it...GTO artical .... :willy: arty:


----------

